# Shelby Flyer



## Monark52 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here`s a few pics of my new bike i won at the Copake Auction.I do have a few questions though,so all you Shelby guys get ready.

First of all,it was listed as a 1939. Is that correct? Is the rack the right one for this bike and if not,what does it look like. And finally,does anyone have any catalog pics of this bike? Thanks.












]


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 13, 2008)

Last one.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 14, 2008)

nice bike love it I have one I need the tank though on mine and I have a shockease


----------

